# MY LITTLE BONNIE'S ANGEL COMING HOME SOON



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Well everyone I guess it's about time to let you know my news, I am expecting a new little girl soon. :wub: I have known about her for a few months now and have had such a hard time waiting to tell everyone, but the time is getting near that I can get her so here goes. I emailed Bonnie a few months ago and told her I would like to have one of her breeder retirees if and when she had one. I didn't hear from her for quite a while then one day I got this email telling me all about Breeze that is what she calls her, and she is retiring her and that she was a beautiful little mother. She was having her babies and had to have a C-section so she had her spayed at the same time and now I have just been waiting,  waiting,  and waiting  some more. Kind of like having a real baby but so worth the wait. Who knows she might be the mother to one of your babies. I am really getting so close to getting her now. I just couldn't wait to tell everyone any longer. :tender: Before you asks, NO I don't have any pictures of her yet but I do have her Dam's and Sires names as well as her registered name. Bonnie didn't want to disturb her while she is with her babies now, but will be posting pictures soon. Can you tell, I am so happy to be a new proud mommy to be. :cheer: 

ALSO, I want to add, I just talked with Bonnie today and she does have a 10 month old male available, as well as some male pups that will be available in about a month. (ONE IS SPOKEN FOR ALREADY, BUT I WON'T SAY WHO). So if you are looking, now is the time to get in touch with her. She said it was OK for me to tell you about them. SO GOOD LUCK!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Congrats I am sooo happy for you- you will never regret a retiree- they are such loving sweethearts!! :wub: arty: :yahoo:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww congrats!!!! So when do you get her?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

artytime: artytime: artytime: artytime:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! You must be so excited!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I was supposed to be getting her next week, but Bonnie needed her to help feed a couple of pups that the other mommy couldn't feed any longer sooo I have to wait another couple of weeks, maybe sooner. Bonnie says that she took right over and let the other babies feed from her and she is so loving and sweet. I am just glad that she could help. and I waited this long, I can wait a couple weeks more.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Congrats Lucy!! arty: :happy: 

I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see pics!!

I love Bonnie Angel's babies :wub2:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats! Who are her dam and sire? Maybe we are related


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 10 2009, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803699


> Congrats! Who are her dam and sire? Maybe we are related [/B]


Breeze's name is: Angels Heavenly Touch At Linmont
Dam: Ch. Angels Risque Just In Your Dreams
Sire: Ch. Angels Risques Cupid

Is she one of your babies mother out there or one of your babies sister?


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww congrats! you must be so excited! i cant wait to hear more about her :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:chili: OH YEAH!!! :chili: I can't wait until she arrives, so we can see pics! Now let's PAR-TAY, <strike>we're</strike> you're getting an Angel! arty:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Congratulations! Oh I can't wait to see pictures. I just adore Bonnie's babies!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jul 10 2009, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803706


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 10 2009, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803699





> Congrats! Who are her dam and sire? Maybe we are related [/B]


Breeze's name is: Angels Heavenly Touch At Linmont
Dam: Ch. Angels Risque Just In Your Dreams
Sire: Ch. Angels Risques Cupid

Is she one of your babies mother out there or one of your babies sister?
[/B][/QUOTE]


She's half sister to Toy. Just in Your Dreams is Toy's mama too. Can't wait to see her!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! :drinkup: :yahoo: Another of Bonnie's Angels for us to see. I'm very happy for you Lucy. I can tell you are turning inside out with excitement.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Congratulations! :Flowers 2: 
She is my future baby's mamma :heart: (hopefully if all goes well,Gd willing)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you. This is so very special!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I cannot wait for you to get her..........I love, love her name.....Breeze!!!! Toy's half sister....WOW!!!!! I hope she has a personality like Rain. I just love that she is so quick and bouncy, sweet and loving!!!! She rules CeeCee!!! ........and CeeCee lets her!!!! It won't be long now.......can't wait for pictures!!!!! :drinkup: :smootch: :drinkup:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awwwww.....What fabulous news! I am so super excited for you! You will love your Angel. She sounds so incredibly sweet. I can't wait for you to get her! I'm sure she is absolutely beautiful...xo


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats!!! :cheer: Oh I cant wait to see pics of Breeze(love her name :wub: )
When I'm ready for a sister for Haley I want a Bonnies Angel :wub2:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats I know you are very excited. Can't wait to see pictures of your Breeze.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: I know how excited you must be!!!! Congratulations, can't wait till you get her :aktion033: 


Lots of Angels around us - that's a good thing :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats,I'm very happy for you. Hope all goes well with your little angel.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jul 10 2009, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803706


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 10 2009, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803699





> Congrats! Who are her dam and sire? Maybe we are related [/B]


Breeze's name is: Angels Heavenly Touch At Linmont
Dam: Ch. Angels Risque Just In Your Dreams
Sire: Ch. Angels Risques Cupid

Is she one of your babies mother out there or one of your babies sister?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Whoa! That looks and sounds very familiar to me. I need to find Coco's papers. I'm not home right now, but when I get home, I'll look. 

Congratulations. I hope you'll be very happy with your new little one.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What great news - another Bonnie's Angel to look at - I know Breeze :wub: must be a beauty and I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Exciting news!! Congrats to you....and like the other I can't wait to see her pictures. :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 10 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803710


> :chili: OH YEAH!!! :chili: I can't wait until she arrives, so we can see pics! Now let's PAR-TAY, <strike>we're</strike> you're getting an Angel! arty:[/B]


You were right the first time, yes we're getting an Angel, I promise to share pictures and stories with you so she is definately going to be a SM spoiled little girl.

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 11 2009, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803885


> :chili: I know how excited you must be!!!! Congratulations, can't wait till you get her :aktion033:
> 
> 
> Lots of Angels around us - that's a good thing :biggrin:[/B]


Yes, I love what you said "Lots of Angels around us - that's a good thing" this is definately a very good thing.

To everyone else I want to thank you for all for your kind words, warm wishes and congratulations. You all know that I am excited to be getting Breeze.

When my husband and I talked before he passed, I asked if he would come back and be my guardian angel to watch over me, Maybe this is his way of sending a real live angel to me.

I will keep you posted about her, and get pictures soon as I can. In the meantime, maybe some more angels will be joining us soon. You can never have enough angels.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

I am so happy for you!! I wish I was the one taking home one of her baby boys, but, I'm in the saving up phase of a baby brother for Miss Vivi...eventually though!

Congrats!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jul 10 2009, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803706


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 10 2009, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803699





> Congrats! Who are her dam and sire? Maybe we are related [/B]


Breeze's name is: Angels Heavenly Touch At Linmont
Dam: Ch. Angels Risque Just In Your Dreams
Sire: Ch. Angels Risques Cupid

Is she one of your babies mother out there or one of your babies sister?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Surprise, Surprise! :wub: Your new Angel IS Coco's mama. :wub: How exciting to know that someone on SM is going to be taking care of Coco's Mom!! I finally found Coco's papers. It only took me two days of cleaning out my messy desk to run across it. I can't wait to see her!


----------

